# Anyone knows any good monolayered keyboard monophony?



## UselessCommon (Mar 7, 2020)

It's basically impossible to find completely monophonic music on the internet. Even searching for "monophonic" on youtube gives you about 80% of results which... aren't. And when it is monophonic, it is either multilayered or vocal or a violin solo or whatever. Even chiptune is rarely like this.

I want to find some clean, one-track, chordless keyboard melodies. I managed to only find one that is actually good.






Do you know more pieces like it? If so, let me know.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try John Cage's _Cheap Imitation_. You'll find versions for piano (Joh Drury) and violin (Paul Zukofsky.)

There's also clearly vocal music, I've attatched an image of a good CD from Marc Mauillon. But I then saw you want keyboard!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

_Cheap Imitation _is much better on violin than piano I think! The moderrn piano's timbres are too pure for this type of piece.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Born to Synthesize
Todd Rundgren


----------

